# Live Worms



## Pelle31 (Dec 10, 2012)

Anyone know who sells and ships live Blackworms in Canada? I can get them out of Calgary but its hit or miss. More often then not I miss them. Please PM or post here thanks.


----------



## Goldfish (Apr 23, 2013)

These guys ship to Canada for free Member Specials! maybe worth a shot?


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Goldfish said:


> These guys ship to Canada for free Member Specials! maybe worth a shot?


They don't actually ship to Canada for free anymore but still a good source.


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

I believe Charles of Canadian Aquatic may have them.
The freeze dried blackworms are really good in my opinion, have you tried them?
They are very clean, easy to store/ship and is very high in protein.
I have tried both the Califonian and Australian blackworms. My discus would not touch the Califonia ones but love the Australian.
You can buy the Australian Freeze Dried Blackworm from Rick of Canadian Aqua Farm, who is a Canadian company and is also a sponsor here.


----------

